# I Did It Again! I Have Unleashed The Blow Molds!!! 2011 Collection Thread



## Darkabeus (Oct 7, 2010)

HOLY CRAP!!!! I have never seen so many in one place before! Did you get all of these from yard sales?


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

That's just fantastic!! I'm in awe.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

HOLY CRAP!!!! is the first thing that comes to mind for me to! That's a LOT of empty leashes. The cat in the pumpkin and the little ghost in the bottom pic are probably my favourites. Oh wait! Maybe the pumpkin in the witches hat! No wait..! I can't help but smile at these.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

WOW!!!! love all the blow molds!! I can't believe how lucky you are to find so many at yard sales. I saw only one this whole summer at a yard sale but it was so faded from the sun I didn't get it.


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

That is one heck of an impressive collection.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Holy cow! I have never seen so many in one place!!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Jesus, Mary and Joseph! (everyone was being so religious in this thread, so I thought I'd yell actual names  ) So many blow molds.....my head is spinning. Actually, it does feel like a religious experience! Hey, what's the big funny looking blow mold in the way back in that last pic?


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Holy cow! That's like a blow mold family reunion. I love my blow molds. I haven't gotten them out yet but when I do I'll post a picture.


----------



## Spooky-Licious (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't care what anyone says. I LOVE BLOW MOLDS! Half My jaw is still on my desk in awe of your amazing collections. Did you find ALL of these at yard sales?? Where can I find some? Sheesh! That's alotta plugs. I think some LED's are in order.


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Now that is impressive!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

I have been hunting down blow molds and pumpkins for a couple years now. Nearly my entire collection came from yard sales however I do trades sometimes with fellow haunters to get some, hunt craigslist plus I have a craigslist want ad up all the time and I also get alot of newer pumpkins at Target when the go 90 percent off.  

I just realized once I removed my coffin from the basement I had 4 more pumpkins and a scarecrow blow mold hiding behind it they didnt make the family photo 

Half of my yard is dedicacted to Jack Skellington and the pumpkin patch. I have a total of 116 JOL faces in the display. The second half of my yard is more spooky skeletons, pirates and tombstones. I just love the look on peoples faces when I light the patch its amazing. My neighbor is an electrician and he and I wired my home with its own Halloween/Christmas electrical box. For Christmas I do about 25000 lights and just shy of 100 blow molds.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Dear Goddess, I... I.... I.... don't know what to say, except maybe: Hot Damn & Hallelujah, that's a lotta blow molds! It's one thing to read the words about how many blow molds and JoLs you own, but to see them all together like that... 

I was going to show off my own modest collection, but they have run and hidden after seeing all that splendor.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Wow, that's a lot of lights!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oooooboy that's a lotta blowmolds!! I need a blow mold vampire!

Annnddd in carrying over from the other blow mold thread, there's another green cactus up on Ebay but don't anyone here or anywhere else dare to outbid me this time!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230670407529?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

This one is on it's way to my house as I type!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/HALLOWEEN-S...804?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1eba0924

Technically neither of those are blow molds, but I still love 'em! Now, where can I find some small sombreros, cowboy hats & guitars? I'll be checking Oriental Trading first.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*I hope my two are not in that bunch because I still want them!!!!  Its sad enough you have allowed your petrified bird to perch on my candlestick but I certainly hope you dont put back my pumpkins just yet mister!!*


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Hey, what's the big funny looking blow mold in the way back in that last pic?


Yeah, really. I've never seen that abomination in any of the stores around here









If any of mine go missing, I'll know where to check first...









Nice collection, Mr. Gris


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Wow! That's some collection, Mr. Gris!

What? Are those things reproducing themselves??


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

that is amazing lol , i always look at the yardsale thread and always see a new one but didnt know this many


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

Just wow! Love them!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

A most impressive collection.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

My hero <3 

I would love to have the skeleton/tombstone mold, the Halloween totem pole next to it, and those black candles. So jealous!


----------



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

Holy crap!!!! Yes this was the first thing that came to my mind (just like the others).


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

If they ever turn on you, you're a goner! "Night of the Living Blow Molds."


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The one thing that sucks about buying blow molds on Ebay is this time of year (besides shipping costing a ridiculous amount sometimes) is that they go for more. There's more to choose from, but they may cost more depending on which one you want.


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

Holy Blow Mold, Batman! 

Hmmm, I think my favorite on is the owl. He's super cute. . . I mean, terrifying and spooky. . .


----------



## Gramma (Sep 5, 2007)

Love them all, I'v only got one ,a little Frankinstine like yours ,I'm still looking .


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> Yeah, really. I've never seen that abomination in any of the stores around here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA I guess that would be a Bigfoot blow mold but please pleeeaaase do not try and insert a lightbulb anywhere in it


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

Im glad the my collection is making you all happy  I just cant believe how many I can find at yard sales for 50 cents to a 1.00 and you walk into a store and they go 10.00 to 40.00 each.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

There's something unsettling about all those pumpkins smiling at me, and I love it. What a great collection.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

WOW...now I'll be even more impressed when you post a pic of them all in storage


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

INCREDIBLE!!! Seriously...that's an impressive collection. It reminds me of the fact that I dont' have any  Always time to start right?


----------



## Scaredy Kat (Sep 17, 2007)

It is a very impressive collection. I only have one that I found on the boulevard for free during the citywide garbage cleanup. I used to have a witch blow mold but some teenage girls stole it one night when it was pouring rain. I ran outside just in time to see them hop in the car and drive away.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Mr. Gris said:


> HAHAHA I guess that would be a Bigfoot blow mold but please pleeeaaase do not try and insert a lightbulb anywhere in it


Lmfao!This almost made me spit out my coffee


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Awesome & amazing *Mr.Gris* - can't wait to see your display!


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Amazing all the Jack-o's really do give off a great impression when grouped together!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for all your kind comments. I am in the process of testing all the wiring to get these out the first of the month. I have a couple more side project builds to do but I should be on schedule to get everything out this year and lit.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I love love love blowmolds, they remind me of when I was a kid at Christmas time and decorations. But for Halloween I never saw a yard decorated really growing up. I would be thrilled to see your yard. I have never seen that many in one place. You have to take pics of them all lit up in the dark. I wish I could trick or treat at your house. I love them!


----------



## lzrdsgal (Aug 9, 2009)

Take that Christmas blow molds LOL


----------



## Emjay (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, your yard must look amazing when everything is lit up! I can't imagine how you plug them all in!! I really like that life sized one, in the back, with its arms crossed over its chest...very life like for sure


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

And what might be strange for people that don't collect blowmolds, there are still more that they have sold besides all those pumpkin ones, and the rest of them like:

Like these for instance:
--Dracula - http://www.ebay.com/itm/EMPIRE-DRAC...513?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c8ccec99
--Haunted Candle - http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-Blow-Mo...133?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519accfc25
-- Alien - http://www.ebay.com/itm/36-Blowmold...204?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item588fb73f34 
---Another Witch - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grand-Ventu...851?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27be3712b3
---Scarecrow - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Halloween-S...394?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c8adfa42
---Another Ghost with pumpkin / cat - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Empire-Hall...411?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6a43c503
---Yet another Ghost - http://www.ebay.com/itm/BLOW-MOLD-3...297?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item588eadbed1
---More Ghosts on a Tombstone - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Blowmold-3-...111?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415d368047

You have an impressive lineup though! What's weird though is I almost can tell someone where I seen a bunch of these blowmolds over the years. In no way do I have all these nor all the ones in that picture.

But I remember seeing at Menards over the years, Ghost with greenish mouth, Pumpkin with yellow mouth, Skeleteon body over tombstone (Ashes to Ashes writing), Frankenstein, Haunted Candle.
Jewel Food Store had that Empire Dracula. Now, Menards has General Foam Dracula - this year, but he has red on instead of purple cape.
Alien from Target, and I think they had the Ghost on top of 1 Pumpkin at one time.
Pumpkin with a cat, Tombstone one, both of those witches you have, that Skeleton with the hat, those 3 ghosts over a tombstone and Ghost that has his mouth like circle holding a pumpkin (in the wind ghost) all were at Kmart before. Now, Kmart still has that wind ghost with the pumpkin in his hand, and probably just a pumpkin blowmold.

Ghost with 2 pumpkins - Wal-Mart
Ghost on top of 1 Pumpkin - FIM
Count Dracula and Haunted House that are Union- Metro Craft Store

etc.

If you like blowmolds besides Menards and Kmart has those 2, AmericanSale sells them now. Those small pumpkin things though are still available at stores like Walgreens. I seen a Spongebob one recently.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I like the one with the more cartoony black cat in the background who looks like he's thinking, "Man, I shouldn't even have _*bothered*_ coming to this carving contest..."


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I have this one ---Ghost with pumpkin / cat - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Empire-Hallo...item3a6a43c503

I got it off craigslist last year with a bunch of other blowmolds and I really like it. I got the haunted candle at the same time but sold it to my little sister with a pair of JoLs. I think blowmolds are a great "gateway" prop especially in neighborhoods with a lot of toddlers.

Mr Gris--post a pic once they are all set out and lit up.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

I also have a question for you. Did you paint those candles black, as in they are from Christmas?? Like these: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Candles-B...532?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cbbcdf03c but you made them black. That's a good idea!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2011)

Halloweenfan said:


> I also have a question for you. Did you paint those candles black, as in they are from Christmas?? Like these: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Candles-B...532?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cbbcdf03c but you made them black. That's a good idea!


I did re-paint those candles. I do alot of repaint and repair on blow molds as part of my hobby. I always thought those would look good black so I painted them


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

I didnt know where to post this so hey I will put it in the pumpkin thread 

I had a guy knock at my door today and ask if he could make a donation to the "Halloween Pumpkin House" I said heck yes!! I went to his car and got these two huge JOLs and a Gemmy Skeleton out of the back. 

I was so happy I gave him a sneak peak at this years collection I was working on in the mancave and we talked a bit. I found out he was a Star Wars buff as he mentioned he loved my Darth Vader bobble head I had on display soooo I gave him the Vader for a thanks  I think it was a worthy trade. The spirit of Halloween is alive and well over here!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

WHOA!!!! Did you even have those pumpkins before? I don't recall seeing them and I love them!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow, what an awesome gesture! It's good to know there are still SOME folks out there who are willing to do something for others without expecting anything in return.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

This is the majority of my Halloween collection. A few of the smaller items wouldn't have shown up in a group photo, plus I have three wonderful-looking ghosties chilling at a friend's house out of state, but this is most of it. Not as impressive as Mr. Gris' collection but I'm proud of it.


----------



## BrokenBlacksheep (Sep 22, 2010)

I seriously had no idea those were called "blow molds". You learn something new everyday on the interwebz. :lol:

Do you have a pic from last year of them all at night?


----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)

its fantastic! great patch!


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

that's awesome! love the skeleton with the cape!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

BlueFrog said:


> This is the majority of my Halloween collection. A few of the smaller items wouldn't have shown up in a group photo, plus I have three wonderful-looking ghosties chilling at a friend's house out of state, but this is most of it. Not as impressive as Mr. Gris' collection but I'm proud of it.


I love it Bluefrog!!! These are outstanding and whats so cool is you have a bunch I dont! The face pumpkin and the gargoyle are stunning.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Beautiful blow molds, Bluefrog! I love that cat on the pumpkin. You have such a variety!


----------



## Doc Doom (Oct 7, 2009)

Great collection! 

I don't see any gargoyles though.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Mr. Gris, Is that you in your post from the first page? If so, you completely blew my mind. I imagined an older 60 year old man whose been collecting for years. Gotta love the forum and seeing real pictures of those who stalk the threads.

Somehow we got into collecting blow molds this season. They won't really fit in in our display, but still neat nonetheless.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

The Red Hallows said:


> Mr. Gris, Is that you in your post from the first page? If so, you completely blew my mind. I imagined an older 60 year old man whose been collecting for years.


LOL glad I wasn't the only one who was thinking that!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

The Red Hallows said:


> Mr. Gris, Is that you in your post from the first page? If so, you completely blew my mind. I imagined an older 60 year old man whose been collecting for years. Gotta love the forum and seeing real pictures of those who stalk the threads.
> 
> Somehow we got into collecting blow molds this season. They won't really fit in in our display, but still neat nonetheless.


Yup thats me  I am glad you starting collection blow molds too! They are fun even if you have them inside your house or backyard if they dont match your display. 

Doc Doom those Gargoyles are so awesome. I would love to find a set of those for my roof.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I am now the proud owner of this guy finally!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/23067040752...IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649&autorefresh=true

And I got it for $30 total! Much better deal than the last one that went for $60 with my help!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I have one freakin blow mold and I can't even display it. I have nowhere to put it!


----------



## devilangel (Sep 13, 2006)

walgreens has the sponge bob and scooby doo head pumpkin they also had snoopy head pumpkin last year


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Blow molds are very special indeed. They give off that orange glow- that color and the blow molds themselves are a huge sensory stimulant for MANY who are the right age, when blow molds were about the ONLY thing that was available besides cardboard halloween wall hangers. I have four classics myself and they have their rightful place in my window display every year- and they are a ***** to set in place but very worth it.

No one has mentioned, so I will- a collection of the OP's size takes a CONSIDERABLE amount of storage capacity. Blow molds don't break down for easy storage! So I must ask- where the heck do you store that collection? Be sure to post a pic of them in storage. I'm sure it's impressive as well.

Dan


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Mr. Gris said:


> My neighbor is an electrician and he and I wired my home with its own Halloween/Christmas electrical box. For Christmas I do about 25000 lights and just shy of 100 blow molds.


Dude. That's awesome!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

Shockwave199 said:


> No one has mentioned, so I will- a collection of the OP's size takes a CONSIDERABLE amount of storage capacity. Blow molds don't break down for easy storage! So I must ask- where the heck do you store that collection? Be sure to post a pic of them in storage. I'm sure it's impressive as well.
> 
> Dan


I have a basement that is unfinished and dedicated for Halloween and Christmas Blowmold Storage. Halloween takes about 1/3rd the basement and Christmas has the rest since those blow molds tend to be much larger.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

WOW!!!!! IM SO JEALOUS!!!


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> I love it Bluefrog!!! These are outstanding and whats so cool is you have a bunch I dont! The face pumpkin and the gargoyle are stunning.


Which one is the "face" pumpkin that you think is stunning? I'm just curious. Are you talking about the pumpkin totem pole? I think that kind of looks cool. For that collection of molds, I only have that ghost in front of the Gargoyle. He's shorter with teeth.

If anyone has a Menards, and like the 3 ghosts in a pumpkin that is in front of that Scarecrow guy, they are at Menards this year.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

so loving the collection mr gris and bluefrog, I dont know how to make my pics tiny, so heres a link to my album, got some new ones this past weekend, added a few xmas ones since I know a few of you would appreciate it  
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/kittyvibe-albums-my-buys.html

Got a nutcracker, toy soldier, angel, (easter bunny not pictured), 2 red swirl big candles, a plastic JOL that has the word "TREAT" in the teeth area, 2 different foam JOLS and a plastic flat type of JOL. 

I still need a pic of the very large plastic JOL, a smaller JOL blowmold and a plastic ghost lawn light topper like for pathway lights.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

Halloweenfan the one with the human nose and black eyes is the pumpkin I wa talking about. Its super creepy and I love it. Kittyvibe you have a great collection going as well that is so cool. 

Well tonight I started to "Officially" decorate. I am only working on my window displays until Oct 1 and then the yard will get filled. Here is a picture of one window I am working on. The camera does not really pick up the resin tombstone and rats in the window so I will adjust lighting so they will be visable.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Love the classics - looks good so far *Mr. Gris*!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gris, they have in mernards the lurching dracula for $39.99, so that is $10.00 cheaper than the used one you saw displayed the guy wanted $50.00 for. i think the older ones have purple in their capes, and the new one in mernards has red. they have the witch dressed in purple with the cauldron and 2 bats for $29.99, you have her. they have 3 stacking pumpkins $17.88, 2 ghosts coming out of a pumpkin $17.88, a pencil ghost for $6.00, a pencil pumpkin for $19.99, and some small pumpkins, in mason city. and at kmart they have a very large pumpkin. i didn't see any at target. 
blue frog, your collection is amazing. you have really grown. 
i can't wait to see yours displayed as well. what a collection you have. 
now you have me anxious to put mine out. i have tomorrow off, i'm going to look at a house. i will if i have time see if i can get mine out. i don't want to post a pic till i have them set up this year because i have some new ones to add. MY COLLECTION IS NICE, BUT NOTHING COMPARED TO BLUE FROG AND GRIS. *THEIRS IS .... WOWZA!*


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Many thanks to everyone who has had nice things to say about my humble-by-comparison little collection. If I think about its history, I'm pretty amazed that I've amassed almost all of those pieces since Halloween 2010. I sold or traded off nearly all of mine before the holiday last year before realizing that I'd been infected with the blow mold bug, from which there apparently is no cure! Most of what you see here are yard sale finds, or were received in trade for yard sale finds to a local collector who makes me, and possibly even Mr. Gris, look like a piker. For some reason - perhaps punishment by the blow mold gods? - I haven't found many rare Halloween molds this season, although I do now harbor a few rarities geared toward that other big holiday, the one whose name I will not speak  

You know you're under a blow mold spell when you decide to decorate for that other holiday (one that, for the most part, you loathe) solely so you have an excuse to display your collection. Oh, and now Easter too. My Easter collection should give the neighbors pause. If I let myself think about it, the collection would give _me_ pause as I have no particular affinity for Easter but you'd never guess that by my extensive collection of bunnies, eggs, and now even a chick.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah, blue frog, i remember a time when you turned your nose up at blow molds. lol. they kind of grow on you. and there was a time i only went for halloween. now gris has been a bad influence on me. i too have Christmas and easter. geesh. i went to menards today. they have a few blow molds too. pretty much what they had last year. for $16.99 they have a ghost holding a jackolantern with a black kitty at his feet. very cute. and for $9.99 they have the boo ghost. after i hopefully get my molds out tomorrow, if i don't have the pencil pumpkin, i'm going back to menards and get him. he's on sale for $6.00. i think that's not such a bad price.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

There was the orange version of this at a local Goodwill last weekend, I think it was $4.99.

--sorry meant to quote RCIAG's cactus Jack-O' post, but didn't--


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

Dont let Bluefrog fool you with her talk of "humble" blow molds. Although her numbers are not great she has some of the rarest molds I have seen in her collection  And as far as Halloween that Union Haunted House is up there as far as rare. 

I too had issues locking down alot of Halloween molds this year as they are so far and few between. I did however see a house with 2 displayed in their front yard today so I think I will pop by and tell the Happy Halloween this week  Its always fun to talk to someone that has blow molds no matter if its 1 or 3000 and I actually know someone that has over 3000 blow molds HAHAHA

Ohhh! Look at my post count 999!!!! I feel like I should just stop there and never obtain the 1000!


----------



## Primrose (Aug 27, 2011)

*applauds* Fabulous collection!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I gotta say, I love my little orange cactus! I've got a sombrero on order, I will be looking for a guitar & gun of the right proportions soon.

Anyone ever seen this guy before?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/160655087471?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I'm just watching the auction, I'd never pay that much for a blow mold, but I'm curious to see what it goes for & if anyone has ever seen one before 'cause I haven't.

I'm also jealous of you folks that have Menards, especially since they have blow molds!!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Mr. Gris, nice pic by the way, I don't know how I missed this thread!! Amazing, just amazing!!!! I don't know which one is my favorite one they are all that god. I have to say that I aquired my first Halloween one at goodwill a few weeks ago. 








Now I must have more...... You really have some rare ones and where did you find that owl???


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

sorry double post


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> now gris has been a bad influence on me.


You and me both! But for Mr. Gris, Bela Lugosi would be in a landfill and my storage space would be a lot emptier. He's not allowed to stop posting now, so no talk of not reaching 1000 posts, *Mr. Gris*! 



hallorenescene said:


> if i don't have the pencil pumpkin, i'm going back to menards and get him. he's on sale for $6.00. i think that's not such a bad price.


RUN AND GET HIM! I just paid $20 at Menards to get mine.



RCIAG said:


> I'm just watching the auction, I'd never pay that much for a blow mold, but I'm curious to see what it goes for & if anyone has ever seen one before 'cause I haven't.


Not that it means a lot, but I haven't seen him before and like him a lot. :sighs: one more to keep an eye out for.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I just got this guy for $20 on Ebay too! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140607148243?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> I just got this guy for $20 on Ebay too!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140607148243?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


This is one of my favorite pumpkins in my collection as well. Its made in Canada but not an Empire mold as they were USA made. This is made by TPI. 

As far as the rock face I am stunned to say I have never seen that one. If I were to take a guess at the maker I would say Grand Venture or Sun Hill....now I have to research


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

I have emailed the seller and I sent the photo to a few experts so we will find out soon I hope. Looking closer I think that stone face is made by Drainage. Drainage made very wacky looking pumpkins like Bluefrogs and Hallos that has the human nose and dark set eyes eyes. They also made they squash looking pumpkin with a human face I picked up last month with my haunted house one. That would be my Official guess but I hope we get a real answer to know. I would love that one for sure.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so i managed to go to my storage unit and get all my blow molds. here is my line up.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> I gotta say, I love my little orange cactus! I've got a sombrero on order, I will be looking for a guitar & gun of the right proportions soon.
> 
> Anyone ever seen this guy before?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/160655087471?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> ...


What in the world is that? I don't even know I classify that as Halloween. It's weird. I know they say ghost whatnot, but it reminds me of the Neverending story Rock guy. 

http://www.shuizmz.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/rockbiter_608.jpg

or it reminds me of the guy that says I want gum, gum, dumb, dumb from the Night at the Museum movie. http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1301/1390820557_ba6d8615e1.jpg



kittyvibe said:


> so loving the collection mr gris and bluefrog, I dont know how to make my pics tiny, so heres a link to my album, got some new ones this past weekend, added a few xmas ones since I know a few of you would appreciate it
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/kittyvibe-albums-my-buys.html
> 
> Got a nutcracker, toy soldier, angel, (easter bunny not pictured), 2 red swirl big candles, a plastic JOL that has the word "TREAT" in the teeth area, 2 different foam JOLS and a plastic flat type of JOL.
> ...


I have that angel (She's a TPI, and I have another one with a different color - blue which is Farley I believe), and I want a Nutcracker for cheap. I had a chance to get one last year on Craigslist, but the seller must have sold it by the time I emailed them. I'm confused about the fact that Empire made one, and Union made one -types of Nutcracker. General Foam Plastics bought Empire's molds, and Unions molds are not given to General Foam. General Foam also bought Santa's Best molds. General Foam though as I just looked have the Nutcracker in their blowmold catalog, so hopefully Menards can get it this year. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

I contacted the seller and there are no markings indicating who made it. It reminds me of the Greek Tragedy Masks. I could see that hanging on a rock wall or entrace to a haunt.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

rciag, it is very different looking and i would love to have it in my collection
doc, you have some seriously sweet blow molds to. love your set up.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

loving everyones pics! I have to say that Hallo, girl you made me sooo jealous when you said it was getting chilly out! I just sweated my arse off yesterday outside and its still muggy in the am


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

it's been down to 64 here. i'm not ready for this yet. we went from cold to extreme heat to cold. where's the comfort zone. i'm almost wishing i was in fl


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Mr. Gris said:


> I have emailed the seller and I sent the photo to a few experts so we will find out soon I hope. Looking closer I think that stone face is made by Drainage. Drainage made very wacky looking pumpkins like Bluefrogs and Hallos that has the human nose and dark set eyes eyes. They also made they squash looking pumpkin with a human face I picked up last month with my haunted house one. That would be my Official guess but I hope we get a real answer to know. I would love that one for sure.


Drainage has some great faces. It sorta does look like a cross between the candle & a stone, like some weird, melty, tiki head.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

12 pumpkins+10 ghosts +16 characters=38 blow molds


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

so coool Hallo! I love the 3D molded face pumpkin. Nice to see size comparisons because its hard to tell when viewing them individually online.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks kitty. i'd never seen the 3d molded pumpkin before either. the neighbor threw out some stuff on spring clean up. there were 2 other blow molds. i went for those, and i think i moved that guy three times before i realized he was a blow mold. almost missed him. none of them had working cords, so that is why they were throwing them. a lot of people don't know what to do when the cord goes bad. as for my pumpkins, i can't believe how many different sizes and styles there are. i kept bringing home pumpkins thinking they would be the same as i had, only to find they were different. very cool

so after i got my blow molds out, i saw i didn't have the pencil pumpkin, so i deciced to rush back to mernards and get it. [on advice from blue frog] so i grabbed it and went to pay for it and it was $19.99. so i didn't get it. they were sitting close to a sale sign for the pencil ghost for $6.00 and i thought it was for the pumpkin. darn it. well, garage sales here i come. after halloween, if the lurching vampires go for 50% off and are $20.00, i'm going to be tempted to buy one. and maybe the witch one if it goes for $15.00. bad thing about menards, they do a mark up after halloween before they do the markdown, so they rarly really have any decent sale prices.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

hallorenescene said:


>


Holy Moly Hallo you have a great collection!!! You have alot of really cool ones I enjoy looking at your pictures!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks gris. 38 in all. the ones in front of the house will stay where they are. the pumpkins will go to the side of the house. i'm hoping to make a pumpkin patch. i planted some pumpkin seeds julianne gave me, and was hoping to set these guys among the vines. but i only have one vine that survived and it's only a foot long. soooo, have to decide how to display them. i have a scarecrow and maybe tie him to a post and have him surrounded by my pumpkins.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Well, while searching for a blow mold for my secret reapee (that's the only hint I'm giving to my reapee), we inadvertently started hoarding blow molds. What the heck happened to us? We have two giant pumpkins, a ghost holding a pumpkin, a Thanksgiving turkey and our biggest score happened last night. I found a blow mold Santa and sleigh with 6 reindeer. The big kind that goes outside on the rooftop. And, to make it even better the Santa and deer were only $10.00 for everything. Thank you Saint Vincent De Paul for the great steal. Now, where to store this stuff.

I did find two Ghosts holding pumpkins at another thrift store if anybody is dying to add to their collection. You pay actual price for the blow mold and actual shipping, and I'll do the foot work for you.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I was just surfing craigslist & found an entry for these guys from Aug. 24 for $100 (OBO)!! I emailed them to see if they still have them or if I'm too late. I only want Drac & the tree, if I get them I'll gladly pass on the other 2 because I already have those guys. So I'm just waiting on their reply.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

*Hallo*, I had no idea you owned that many blow molds! I thought they were tough to find in your area! Great collection.

*RCIAG*, I want that tree you found on CL. Barring that, I hope you get it so I can stalk you for it.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

They're few & far between out here so I don't search for them on craigslist daily, maybe weekly now it's "the season" but very seldom do they come up at all. I usually enter "blow mold" & usually it's an inflatable that comes up but this time I entered "blow molds" with an S & those guys showed up.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

I love the tree he is on my search list. The tree is made by Trendmaster and it actually is foam and lights up like a JOL in the eyes and mouth. Thats a good deal for all 4 thats for sure!

Red Hallows I would love to see pics of the new molds you got. I am interested in what sleigh and deer you found! I wish I was making a sooner visit to Seattle because I would tell you to grab that other ghost for me and just pick it up.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I love that style tree, I have 2 of them :3 You will love yours RCIAG.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Just let me know if you change your mind. When I went last, they had two of the same ghost blow molds. I'll be up there tomorrow, cheching it out. Shipping is INSANE for blow molds. They may not weigh much, but the size (especially the big ones) can cost a pretty penny. 

I'll take pictures tomorrow of the deer and santa and send them to you, promise.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

blue frog, they are hard to find. i had 2 or 3 from when my daughter was little. the rest i have found over the last 15 years. that averages about 2 a year. 
red hallows, that turkey is probably worth something. i had a pilgrim girl and boy, and they were selling for $50.00 to $60.00 on ebay. mine were quite scratched up so i only got around $30.00. after the guy got them, he emailed me and asked if i had the turkey to go with them. wish i had. now i wish i had kept the pilgrims.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

Feel free to message me the pics of the Christmas ones if you worry about burning anyones Halloween eyes  Those turkeys are made by Union. I bought 3 last year still new in a small town store that had been in their windows since the 90s. I think I paid 11.00 each and sold 2 of the for 60.00 each and kept one for my display. I have the pilgrim woman but not man. The real treasure in that set is the Native American he often sells well over 100.00 alone.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Id like to see the sleigh with deer as well.


----------



## Ltol (Sep 23, 2011)

lol i opened this thread and looked at the pics before reading any of the threads and the first thing out my mouth was HOLLY CRAP!! my wife came over and looked and just said ,,,, WOW!!!!,,,,

tthen i scrolled dows and read the threads ,,, glad to see i wasent the only one with that respons lol... YOU GO MAN!!! and make sure to post some pics when you get your display set up i really want to see how you display so many blow modes lol


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

I know a couple right down the street that hates Halloween, I wish the blow molds in that picture were sitting in their front yard







jk


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

Ltol said:


> lol i opened this thread and looked at the pics before reading any of the threads and the first thing out my mouth was HOLLY CRAP!! my wife came over and looked and just said ,,,, WOW!!!!,,,,
> 
> tthen i scrolled dows and read the threads ,,, glad to see i wasent the only one with that respons lol... YOU GO MAN!!! and make sure to post some pics when you get your display set up i really want to see how you display so many blow modes lol



Thanks LTOL! I will post pics as they make their way into the yard...a few are already in the window displays and next step is the roof set up. I notice you and I are practically neighbors well at least Eastern Washingtonians. Let me know if you are ever this way you can tour the pumpkin patch.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

me too. i want to see the santa sleigh. sounds nice
zilla, to funny


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I was just watching some commercial for some Fall Fest around here in MD/VA & they showed a pic of some sort of bowling & they were using those pencil pumpkins with the lights removed as pins! My first thought was "NOOOOOOOO!!! THAT'S A TRAVESTY!!! THEY'RE NOT FOR BOWLING!!! THERE ARE SUFFERING BLOW MOLD FANS IN THIS COUNTRY THAT DON'T HAVE THOSE PUMPKINS!!!!" 

Then I thought "I wonder where they got 8 of those things?!"


----------



## Ltol (Sep 23, 2011)

@Mr Gris

Lol yup your just north of us by a hour or 2 at the most -) dont make it up that way often -)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Never thought I'd say this, but I guess I now have a halloween blow mold collection. Bought one yesterday at a Goodwill for my little tots haunt area. Thought it would go nicely with my Gemmy Giggle Buddies. My blow mold is a ghost, appropriate given my HF name! Think it will end up being my avatar. Saw a vampire blow mold at the same store but thought I would pass on it, until I got home and had second thought about not getting both. Thought if I went back there today and it was still there, then it was meant to be. It was, so now I guess two blow molds qualifies as a collection. I do not have any plans on adding more, but loved looking at everyone's collection all the same. Both of mine are pretty tall so I can see where storage fast becomes an issue. Heck my Funkin pumpkins take up quite a bit of space. Wish we had a basement....

Mr. Gris thanks for starting this thread. It's been fun looking through it and seeing what a vast world of blow molds there is out there. I'll come back and post pics of my guys but found them already among those you guys have already posted pics of so nothing new. BTW I love the cactus blow mold. How perfect if you live in the southwest or are doing a western theme.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

GOS that is so cool which ghost did you get and its it Bela the Vampire or the other one? HAHAHA I am slowly using my powers along with Hallo to convert you all WAHAHAHA.....reminds me of a scene is a great 1932 film called Freaks

One of us! One of us! Gooble-goble, gooble-goble!" Welcome to the Blow Mold Family!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

rciag, do you realize they are throwing balls at $100.00, and i couldn't even buy one for $20.00. egads!
gos, do post a pic anyway. we love seeing them and knowing which ones warm your heart. 
as for my part in this family, i will try to have one of each and every halloween blow mold out there. is that possible? fun trying. every time i go to good will or a garage sale, i say, i just know there will be one. sometimes there is


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's my ghost:










and here's the Dracula that I went back for:










I like the Dracula blow mold that looks more like Bella Lugosi myself since I was a old time horror movie fan, but since I'm buying these for my little kids' haunt area, I think this one is more appropriate. He reminds me of the son of Herman Munster dressed up like a vampire instead of a wolfman though, LOL. Both are cute though and more cartoonish than realistic and should fit in with the lighter side of halloween that I want for the younger crowd.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gos, you lucky duck, those are 2 i would love to score. and you know, now since you mention it, the dracula does remind one of eddie off of the munsters. they're selling the vampire at mernards this halloween for $40.00. i look at it maybe there will be some at garage sales this next summer. and, just to warn you, these things are addictive.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

These are the first blow molds that I think I have seen at Goodwill since I started shopping there and I'm guessing were donated by the same person. I also picked up a set of blow mold pathway skull markers that were in the store at the same time, and suspect same Donor. My ghost and vampire weren't priced as low as Mr. Gris targets his buys but given their size and condition they were perfect for my yard. Even came with bulbs in them so plug and play! I think my kids area will have my Giggle Buddies Trick or Treating and "Spookie" and "Eddie" looking like they have jumped out and are trying to scare them. The Giggle Buddies when triggered will start giggling with laughter, letting the kids know that there's nothing to be afraid of. I like that message for the kids and want them to enjoy halloween and if they get scared to laugh it off.

As for adding more to my "collection", I'd be surprised since I just don't think blow molds are that popular in my area so not something that would be donated that often. Besides I want the majority of my yard haunt to be for the bigger kids where most of my props are focused. I do have to say that I love my ghost and Eddie has grown on me since seeing him so they do have a way of worming their way into you heart. LOL.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Christmas light bill at Halloween that's a lot of blow molds dude !


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah, see chevy chase match gris. lol.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hallo, that is quite a collection that you have there too! Nice family picture of them. Given how large the vampire and ghost are I suspect that you will find people buying them and then having a storage issue... and then yard sale or donation it is. I'm sure one will land in your yard for way less than the Menard's price. As much as I like my blow molds I don't think I would have bought them at retail. Found both of my Giggle Buddies (a ghost and pumpkin BTW) from Goodwill also. I've only bought from one yard sale, a neighbor down the street who had a great halloween collection they were slowly parting with. We always have a lot to do come the weekends when the sales are, so the resale store route is generally just easier for me.

Question, when you guys have that many light up blow molds how do you light them all up? I can't imagine all the extension cords and multiple outs you'd need unless there's an easier way.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Extension cords and outlets to light everything up is a question also on my mind. Any advice would be great!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> rciag, do you realize they are throwing balls at $100.00, and i couldn't even buy one for $20.00. egads!


I KNOW!! That's why my first thought was "NOOOOOOOOO!!!" I bought my one pencil pumpkin aaaages ago, probably at Walmart or Kmart.

Great find on the ghost & vamp!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

I have special electrical outlets built just for the holidays. As I said before I staple my entire house solid with Christmas lights like Mr. Griswold hence the name  so power is something I need for my displays. I have a seperate fuse box just for the holiday dislplays. I had an electrician install 6 outlets on the corners of my home. Each outlet has its own fuse. There is almost no way to pop a fuse when loading each outlet because most mini lights and blow molds use under 5 watts per strand....unless its a 40 watt bulb blow mold. I wont bore you with the Amps to Watts calculations but you can safely use 75 percent of your fuses amps up before blowing a fuse. 

So when it comes to distributing the power think of your extension cords as a tree. Start with a trunk (a heavy gaged extension cord) leading from your outlet to a 6 plug power bar. From that power bar extend 6 more heavy extension cords that have 3 plug ins on the end of them. On each of the three plug ins run 3 more cords containing an additional 3 plug ins at the end of each cord. Feel free to add one more cord to the end of those lines leaving two plugs open for blow molds and 3 open on the very end for addional lights and blow molds. It comes out to 15 open plugs each per 6 lines: 15 plugs X 6 lines = 90 open sockets to plug items into per outlet...I have 6 outlets so 90 plugs x 6 outlets = 540 open plugs available to power the display. 

Your extension cords can became smaller gage toward the end of the trees you make but its better to keep them outdoor brand and larger gage when pushing that much power. I also waterproof wrap all my connections and yes I have 3 40 gallon bins full of extension cords. 

Deadview as far as power bill goes...I live in the Dam Capital of Washington and Christmas only raises my bill 30.00 each year. 

Did I lose anybody on that


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

All of mine are displayed close to our house & basement windows so a cord or 2 for each are run through them with timers on them inside so they aren't on all day.


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

I think we have 10 or so blow molds mostly pumpkins but a couple ghosts too. We never bought any of them. Where we originally did our haunt at my floks house from 1977 - 2003 it had built up to be around 1,000 people visiting on Halloween and was awesome. In the week after halloween my folks would come home to find costumes and other items left on the front porch to be used for another year. People would love to come next year and see a character we made from a donated costume or a new blow mold lighting up a dark corner. It was a really cool thing.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Never thought I'd say this, but I guess I now have a halloween blow mold collection. Bought one yesterday at a Goodwill for my little tots haunt area. Thought it would go nicely with my Gemmy Giggle Buddies. My blow mold is a ghost, appropriate given my HF name! Think it will end up being my avatar. Saw a vampire blow mold at the same store but thought I would pass on it, until I got home and had second thought about not getting both.


When starting up your collection of blowmolds - especially used ones - you have to worry about the paint. Also, sometimes, they look normal when they aren't lit, but than they start looking bad when they are lit. You you can paint them, but when I mess with stuff, I usually mess them up, so I don't really want to do that. It seems obvious, but make sure they have a cord. Those cords are expensive to get alone. It would be nice of anyone to do a instructional blowmold painting video on youtube for instance. I'm more of a visual person.

Here's how can you paint them though:
http://www.planetchristmas.com/Blowmolds.htm


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Mr. Gris said:


> ...I live in the Dam Capital of Washington and Christmas only raises my bill 30.00 each year...


Is there a _dam_ gift shop? 

How much did you pay for the electrician to do that? I've said so many times that's what I want, but never priced it.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Someone said about Count Dracula at Menards. For where I live I wouldn't wait if you want him. There are a bunch of stores in my area where it says on the inventory not stocked. Out of the first 10 stores closest to me, 6 of them are out of stock. And I haven't even seen him on sale yet.

So, if you have any interest at all getting him, I would think about it soon. The other ones it doesn't seem people are in a rush for. Well, that pumpkin with yellow and black eyes, and the ghost with the pumpkin were at Kmart for a number of years, so I don't see a rush for them. The only place I remember seeing this Count Dracula was at a food store, and they had it up on top, and luckily I bought him than. 
http://www.menards.com/main/more/halloween/outdoor-decor/36-light-up-vampire/p-1678859-c-12273.htm


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

last year i'm pretty sure the vampire was for sale at mernards too. all the blow molds sold out last year but the pencil ghost. this year the pencil ghost is on sale for $6.00. i think they are on sale because they are the left overs from last year. and i think hfan is right, if you want the vampire i would get him now. i can't afford the price, so i will wait for goodwills and garage sales. if i could afford the price, naw, i have to much fun looking for them.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nightlites, that is awesome. i have a lady down the street that sends stuff my way once in awhile.

at mernards, they have extension cords that have three sections, and in each section you can plug in 3 things. in the last section the last thing i plug in is the next extention cord that houses all the sections again. the very first section is plugged into an extention that will pop a fuse if needed. or if nothing else, the main house breaker will. so far i haven't had that happen
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...BE774A4A33661AC54843A3C1&first=31&FORM=IDFRIR


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

That melty candle rock thing blow mold went for $49.95. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/160655087471?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

I just can't bring myself to pay that much for a blow mold. At least the shipping was free for whoever won it.

My new ebay obsession is Ben Cooper/Collegeville masks, but those are for another thread.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Mr. Gris said:


> I have special electrical outlets built just for the holidays. [...] I had an electrician install 6 outlets on the corners of my home. [...] Deadview as far as power bill goes...I live in the Dam Capital of Washington and Christmas only raises my bill 30.00 each year.
> 
> Did I lose anybody on that


I looked for those ghosts with pumpkins on Monday for you. Somebody nabbed them. I'll keep my eyes out. So, what the cost to have an electrician put outlets in for you? We pop fuses from Oct-Jan. It's horrible. We can't run the dishwasher, stove or washer or dryer while we have the lights/fog machines on. I'm not lovin' my older, but full of charm house right now. 

On a side note... my first thought... Wenatchee isn't the capital... then it hit... DAM.... not damn. Hehehe. I got it. I need to live close to the dams because my power bill goes up and up.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> That melty candle rock thing blow mold went for $49.95.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/160655087471?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> ...



RCIAG it would be hard for me to justify a blow mold at that price too since I'm not a collector. Hey, you can feel better about that candle stone selling for what it did because there _was_ shipping on top of the auction price as well, yikes. It is a cool looking blow mold all the same. Did you ever hear back on that CL group of blow molds BTW? Sometimes you can get lucky if it didn't sell. I ended up getting my gothic beheaded bride that way. 

While looking at the candle stone you posted a link to I saw this auction: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Hal...&ps=63&clkid=3101807475151708331#ht_686wt_922. While I was at one of the Goodwills in my area I saw this same guy. Never realized they called him a zombie.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

The Red Hallows said:


> On a side note... my first thought... Wenatchee isn't the capital... then it hit... DAM.... not damn. Hehehe. I got it.


hah hah...I thought the same thing!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

HAHAHAHA DAM as in water for power!! That reminds me of National Lampoons Vegas Vacation. "Welcome to the Dam tour. I will be your Dam tour guide. Now are there any Dam questions?


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

True story: I worked for a water agency and we built a large new dam. We had to go to a lot of dam meetings...


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow Mr. Gris, I really like that big furry one in the back!

On a side note, omg. I would never have enough space to store them all. I have a few but, have to cut holes in the back and chain them to trees so people don't steal them. I had a couple stolen the first year and will not go through that again.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> While looking at the candle stone you posted a link to I saw this auction: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Hal...&ps=63&clkid=3101807475151708331#ht_686wt_922. While I was at one of the Goodwills in my area I saw this same guy. Never realized they called him a zombie.


I heard from her but haven't responded. She still has them plus some other stuff, I'm just being lazy about it for some reason. I got on the Ben Cooper/Collegeville mask kick & forgot about it, but I still have the info & will check with her this weekend.

I didn't know that "zombie" was "vintage" either. I didn't think he was _that_ old, unless they're considering the 90s or so vintage now. I really don't recall when that thing was made but it's definitely not old enough to be listed as "vintage."

Got my large pumpkin yesterday too! Came home & saw the box on the carport & saw how big it was & KNEW it was my pumpkin.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

I am living my favorite part of owning blow molds....putting them out for all to see!!! Here are a few I got set up today. The Ghosts this year are rising from the pumpkin patch on zip lines 10ft off the ground  I have also got a stage on the roof with mounting brackets to hold the witches gathering in place. When it gets dark tonight I will add more photos. So much more to put out but slowly it is coming together.


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

i just got mine out, not as much as you but some


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2011)

october31 I love your ghost he is so cool!


----------



## Went (Sep 28, 2011)

That is a glorious sight to behold.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

october, i love your stack of pumpkins and your pumpkin candle. but they're all nice


----------



## kagey (Sep 11, 2011)

Sweet! You must have one heck of a storage area!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so i looked out my window when i got home from work late last night, and i see the neighbor has put out 2 blow molds like she does every year. but i swear the last 6 years it has been a candle and a scarecrow pumpkin man. this year it is a candle and a ghost. maybe i should meander over to her and see if i'm confused. maybe it wasn't a scarecrow pumpkin man, but i sure think it was. if she isn't useing the scarecrow pumpkin man, why? tired of it, doesn't work, saw the ghost and liked it better. maybe she would sell it to me. boy would i love that. keeping my fingers crossed. it's a way cool one. different from the ghosts and pumpkins. which i love too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

Hallo I hope you get their pumpkin scarecrow man if they are not using it that would be great. 

I have been able to get some of the "Soul Patch" into place. I still need to add Jack Skellington, Zero and a whole lot more pumpkins but its getting there one orange sphere at a time.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Love it, Mr. Gris. Thanks for showing the photos.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

it's looking great gris. i love your pumpkin reaper guy. is his head animated?
so i got off work tonight and headed over to the neighbors house, and as i went around the corner to their front door, there was the pumpkin scarecrow man set up in their flower garden all lit up. i just turned around and went home. oh well, gives me something to still search for.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks Hallo. The Scarecrow head I built is static with no movement. Too bad your neighbors are keeping the scarecrow but at least that is another one you can hunt for. Spent a long time in the patch today getting more wired, adding ghosts and getting jack sitting this year hugging a pumpkin. It wasnt easy but I got alot done.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*This pic warms my hear!  LOVE IT!*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

it looks wonderful gris. love your jack hugging a pumpkin. 
one of my coworkers and neighbor told everyone at work they should check out my house. she was telling them about all my plastic light up decorations.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks Hallo!! Thats cool your work will come and see your display you have some great displays so I know they will love it. 

For those who wrote they would love to see how I was going to wire everything well.....12 more pumpkins to add tomorrow since I got rained out tonight and electricity and water dont work well together. Here is what I have so far but I am nearing completion now for the electrical part and now I need to just add my larger props.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow gris, that is so pretty all lit up. your windows are perfect for displaying props. and i love that corner spider web.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

If only you were my reapee Mr. Gris... I'd have fun with you.

<edit> totally not trying to be naughty so anybody who went there shame on your little Halloween heart.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

The Red Hallows said:


> If only you were my reapee Mr. Gris... I'd have fun with you.
> 
> <edit> totally not trying to be naughty so anybody who went there shame on your little Halloween heart.


I may have traveled there only for like 1 second but I knew what you meant HAHAHAHA


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks so awesome! :3


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

The Red Hallows said:


> If only you were my reapee Mr. Gris... I'd have fun with you.
> 
> <edit> totally not trying to be naughty so anybody who went there shame on your little Halloween heart.


Oh I think there are several of us gals who would love to get Gris alone,tie him up,blind fold him and then.................run off with his blowmolds...LOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

you guys are bad...but funny. where i didn't go i now have gone. uh huh, bad influences you are. lol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

Deadna said:


> Oh I think there are several of us gals who would love to get Gris alone,tie him up,blind fold him and then.................run off with his blowmolds...LOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


(Note to Self) Next time I let a vixen tie me up and blind fold me remember my blowmolds will be in harms way!! 

I finally got every last one of those orange beauties plugged in tonight. I was even able to put up the cemetary sign and black candles at the entrance way. Only one last prop to put outside and thats the coffin but I have taken it to the shop to add a motor and waving skeleton arm before I put it out so I need to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*Just another reason I love you guys. *


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Mr. Gris said:


> I may have traveled there only for like 1 second but I knew what you meant HAHAHAHA


Watch it.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Mr. Gris said:


> ...I finally got every last one of those orange beauties plugged in tonight. ...


In unrelated news, the Grand Coulee dam fired up two additional turbines to meet a new energy demand that seems to be centered somewhere near Wenatchee, WA. Bureau of Reclamation authorities said there probably isn't anything to worry about, but noted there was a strange orange glow in the sky that wasn't previously there. "We'll know more when the meters are read later in the month," a bureau insider said on the conditon of anonymity.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

TheEighthPlague said:


> Watch it.


Too funny. Love you honey.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Ugh. It is no longer safe to let the wife see pics of Mr Gris's display. she's treating it like a catalog! she looked over my should er and went, "Ooooooh! I want one of those. And one of those. And that. Oh, that's cute. Can we get a ghost like that one?" My head hurts.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

TheEighthPlague said:


> In unrelated news, the Grand Coulee dam fired up two additional turbines to meet a new energy demand that seems to be centered somewhere near Wenatchee, WA. Bureau of Reclamation authorities said there probably isn't anything to worry about, but noted there was a strange orange glow in the sky that wasn't previously there. "We'll know more when the meters are read later in the month," a bureau insider said on the conditon of anonymity.


I love this!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

the eighth plaque....look, it's rudolph and santa, no it's not a red glow, it's orange! it's it's it's gris and the orange pumpkin. 
ondeko, i love you're wife. i need to go pick out from the catalog. too funny


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

*There are cool people out there!*

Really getting a great vibe from the neighborhood this year. Over the weekend a guy was walking by and commented that the yard looked better than last year. I thanked him and told him we had just gotten started. He asked if I would like another pumpkin and I replied you mean like the plastic one over there to which he answered yes. He told me the kids were grown and he had no use for the stuff but would love to see it go to someone who would use it. He asked if I would mind if he left it in my driveway this week. Below is what I came home to...Very Cool! What a nice guy


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow, you lucky duck! That was extremely nice of him! Good to know there are still some people like that around


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

Well you did great Nightlites13!! The witch is I think an Empire made blow mold as well as the two pumpkins that are round. The flat pumpkin is a hard one to find. I think it was made by a company called Blinky. Its so nice to have neighbors like you do.


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Yea, the witch is really cool. Different than anything else I have. The flat one is also unusual. The big round one is my 5th - all of which have been donated to the cause at some point. Really makes us feel good and we have lucked out. 

Also interesting are the signs on the left side of the pix. Not for this thread but they look like vintage Halloween. Not sure where I might use them but very cool. The plastic bag is full of the little plastic pumpkin string lights.

The Nightlite collection has grown again!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nightlite, i have that witch. very nice. yours is in very good shape. it has a lot more color than mine. your signs and pumpkins are sweet. i've never seen a flat pumpkin quite that size. what a nice neighbor.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so i went to goodwill today, and i got this pumpkin for $0.50. i now have 5 of them similar, but yet all different. this one has me puzzled though. in the back where on all the rest of them have an opening big enough for the light to clip in, there is a hole only big enough for a pencil to fit in. and on the bottom there is 1 hole that's a little bigger but not much. the bottom where the hole is there is a crack on both sides. anyone have any idea how this one is to light up?
and i went to mernards in mason city, and they have blow molds on sale. i picked up the vampire one for $25.99. i have wanted him for so long. there is one left. there are 2 others there that i would like to have, but they are still a little pricey for me. all the cool witch ones are gone.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i took a drill, and made a bigger hole in the back of the pumpkin, and put in the clip in light fixture. works good


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i went to menards in mason city today, all the vampire blow molds are now gone. a heads up though, the pumpkin ones with 2 ghosts coming out, and the stack of 3 pumpkins are on sale for $9.??. i grabbed one of each of those.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2011)

Hallo thats a cool older mold. I dont know why the light hole would be so small that is unusual. You really have collected some good ones.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

here's a picture of all my molds but the pumpkins
i went to a store in greene, and they had a pumpkin on the back of a black cat. it was $11.99. and in another store they had a small pumpkin scarcrow for $11.99. when i went to the back of the store, they had an alien one. it's been there awhile and they use it as their store mascot. they had taken a punch bowl and turned it upside down and put a string of lights inside. then they covered a platter with tinfoil and covered 4 tubes with tinfoil for the legs. it was a very cute spaceship. then they had a little camp fire for the alien to keep warm. it was a very cute set up. i took pictures on my cell phone, but i don't know how to pull them up or transfer them here.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Here's my blow-mold-centric display. The neighbors aren't impressed, but I'm enjoying it.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wowza blue, you have some great blow molds. is that heckle bird really a light up blow mold? he is awesome! now let's see....i hope to find that cat coming out of the pumpkin, the pumpkin pedestal, the pencil pumpkin, the ghost with the tongue, the witch with the green face, the scarecrow pumpkin, the skeleton man, the little ghost with the little boo, the trick or treat tombstone, and the haunted house. i see you even have a crashed witch in the background. why aren't the neighbors impressed? i'm impressed. this is great!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> wowza blue, you have some great blow molds.


Aww, thanks! I'm proud of my little collection.


hallorenescene said:


> is that heckle bird really a light up blow mold? he is awesome!


Blow mold yes (Union, Don Featherstone) but with that black plastic, light up no.


hallorenescene said:


> the pencil pumpkin


He was new at Menards this year. I love him to bits and wish I'd bought more when I had the chance. I believe the ghost with the boo that you liked was also available this year, but with a purple boo instead of orange.


hallorenescene said:


> i see you even have a crashed witch in the background.


hehehe. I knew _you_ would spot her!


hallorenescene said:


> why aren't the neighbors impressed? i'm impressed. this is great!!!!!!!!!


Once again, awww, thanks. Apparently I have spoiled the neighbors with antiques and mannequins to the point they can't appreciate my molds. Too bad for them, 'cuz they are here to stay - and next year they're getting a lot more display time.

Does anyone know anything about the little plastic bats in the close-up with the witch? I bought a group of them at a garage sale just last weekend and think they're great fun with the blow molds.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

even though that crow doesn't light up, he is awesome. yeah, i saw those pumpkins at mernards this year and last year. they were $20.00. garth descibed them as cartoon pumpkins. it fits. they sold out fast. well, the way i see it, garage sale time next year. and your neighbors will be surprised when you add next year. or will you be like gris, already bought it all and dried up the county. lol. i have all my blow molds out, and the neighbors are impressed. of course, i don't put on the display you do.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2011)

Hallo I love all your molds they look great as always. 

BF you have a great collection. You should be very proud of your collection because nearly all your pieces are extremly hard to find. The Jeckle Crow, The Tall Halloween scene lantern, the old Beco candles, Union Haunted House, Union Scared Cat, Top Hat skeleton...oh I can go on but those are all so amazing.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

BlueFrog, it seems no matter what you decide to do, your display always looks so creative and awesome. I am impressed. To me it still looks like a lot of effort. I would enjoy it to if I were you.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments, everyone. It's nice to know there are people who appreciate my little display. I have not yet cleared the county of blow molds - it's a big county - but not for lack of trying! Some very gracious local collectors have helped out considerably in acquiring some of the rarer pieces at prices that didn't send my wallet running for cover. One of them even brought me a free Union three ghosts with tombstone because she thought I should have one. How sweet! 

*Paint It Black*, I hope you're right about my displays always being "so creative and awesome" - especially because we've decided to try for a stripped-to-the-bone version of Four Funerals and a Wedding tomorrow. We've had to lose some elements that were near and dear to my heart, such as the cocktail reception, but unless it rains, we'll have the essential aspects in place. In fact, I'm writing this during a break from carving a tombstone and pondering the correct age for a man to be murdered on his wedding night 

If it does rain, however, I'm going to continue displaying my blow molds with pride. I can think of 50 ways to improve the layout but still feel remarkably content with what we pulled off with a couple of hours work. _I_ love them and am pleased with the results we got under trying circumstances.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

blue frog, i have one of those bats. it's packed away though. i think they are very cute.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2011)

I have to post this link to a thread that a lurker member did so you all dont miss it!! Hilda has one of the best blow mold displays I may have ever seen in my entire life. I lost count and everything is repainted and mixed into a wonderful display. Happy Halloween All!!!!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...t-tiny-tots-our-halloween-display-2011-a.html


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

WOW. Thanks Mr. Gris, for posting this link. I loved looking at all of it - each of the albums have different scenes!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you very much! Hope you all had a great night last night!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

You folks that have Menards need to hook up us folks that don't!! AND HOLY CRAP!! at Hilda's display!! I covet all of it!!

How does one repaint a blow mold? I mean, I know HOW to repaint a blow mold, but I mean more like repainting a faded one. I don't mind the fading but my husband hates it & would love to repaint a few. I just assumed the only bits that can be repainted are the darker areas & that fading is the price you pay for having them outside for a month or so.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Mr. Gris: Yes, thanks for posting the link to Hilda's display.

Hilda: Wonderful display. I like all of your different blow mold scenes, but especially the Santa Claus repainted as a Grave Digger with 'To Do List'.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hilda, you knocked my socks off. i thought gris was king, blue frog was queen, and i was the little princess of the blow molds. you just took the crown. nice display


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hilda, you knocked my socks off. i thought gris was king, blue frog was queen, and i was the little princess of the blow molds. you just took the crown. nice display
riacg,
http://www.planetchristmas.com/Blowmolds.htm


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you all! I'm glad you like our display. It's quirky but we have a ton of fun!
As far as repainting, the link provided to Planet Christmas is where I started as well! Excellent advice. Once you get a couple under your belt, you'll develop your own methods. Just time and patience is the key. 
Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ooo thanks for the linky!! I'll have something to read at lunch. Oh who am I kidding I'm gonna go read it now!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> Jesus, Mary and Joseph! (everyone was being so religious in this thread, so I thought I'd yell actual names  ) So many blow molds.....my head is spinning. Actually, it does feel like a religious experience! Hey, what's the big funny looking blow mold in the way back in that last pic?


Hahaha its funny you said that the first thing I thought when I saw Gris' stuff was GOOD LORD that's alot!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Here's my ghost:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was watching this week's "The Closer" tonight with the Santa Jack episode and had to laugh. Santa Jack ran a Santa's Village during the Christmas season but also ran a Halloween haunted house during the Halloween season. Near the end of the show they are showing a bunch of evidence in the squad room, I guess from his business, and among all the Santa stuff I see a tombstone and then the above Dracula halloween blow mold that I had bought this year! Prior to this year I never would have noticed it. Makes me wonder what other halloween props were in this episode. Hey, I was happy to know what a blow mold was thanks to you guys.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just catching up with recent posts on this thread and have to say how much I too loved Hilda's blow mold display. Hilda, you really do have a knack for setting up your display. It really is the nicest display I think I've seen, and I didn't think anyone had a collection bigger than Mr. Gris. Great use of halloween molds and some christmas ones. I'm kind of fond of penguins and loved the line of the little guys. Really need to go back and look through your Flickr album to take a slower look when I have more time. 

Now that I have two blow molds I'll keep in mind your advice to check out Planet Christmas. I've spent a lot of hours over there in the past when I found that they had some halloween topics and other tips for holiday lighting. Don't think I saw the blow mold repair area though. Thanks.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

just thought i would mention that walmart has their 5 amp fuses on sale for $0.25. they usually sell for $2. to $3.00. they are good for blow molds, extention cords, and Christmas tree lights.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so a coworker has given me some blow molds. only one is halloween. it is a pumpkin on a lamp post.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow I LOVE it! Gave it to you! What a peach!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Just catching up with recent posts on this thread and have to say how much I too loved Hilda's blow mold display. Hilda, you really do have a knack for setting up your display. It really is the nicest display I think I've seen.
> Now that I have two blow molds I'll keep in mind your advice to check out Planet Christmas. I've spent a lot of hours over there in the past when I found that they had some halloween topics and other tips for holiday lighting. Don't think I saw the blow mold repair area though. Thanks.


Thank you very much! I did get addicted to collecting blowmolds for a few years. LOL The tutorials on PC are great... but are older, not getting updated. I went to a bunch of stores, and spent days searching for the stripper named, only to find out later that the company stopped making it. Very irritating. Anyway, a friend of mine who is the best I've ever seen at blowmold restoration and repainting just joined on here (username Hermey). He is always very helpful talking people through fixing things. I think when he settles in, we can talk him into making a fix-it thread or something.

Thanks again!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks, i really like it. and the co worker is kind of a peach. there's a story behind it


----------



## mrblowmoldking (Feb 27, 2012)

would you sell that tpi cat coming out of pumpkin?


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

makes me sport my evil grin. LOVE IT


----------



## jwproductions (Dec 30, 2011)

You can't eat just one


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

here is a blow mold i purchased a couple of years ago, that got packed away, so i've never used it. was excited to find it


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Hallorenescene, that is such a cute pumpkin stack. So glad you found it for this year!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2012)

Hallo that is yet another one I do not own its so orange and fun...I must have it.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks paint, it's my first pumpkin stack, and i really like it. i got it at mernards after halloween a couple of years ago. i knew i had a stacking one, just couldn't remember what it looked like. i was excited to find it.
gris, but you have no room for it. lol. and that tickles me i have one you don't, is that bad of me. doing a happy dance. i could put myself to sleep at night counting all the ones you have that i don't. but this summer is going to be a blow mold one. i can just feel it, or is that my obsession and wishful thinking. 
all joking aside, thanks guys, i'm glad you like it.


----------



## XxTIMOxX (Apr 2, 2012)

haha did anyone else notice the Mickey mouse pumpkin at the bottom left? Awesome


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

Gris I still need to get some pics of my witch and pumpkin scarecrow in my basement. They were really cheap and I do not see them in any of the pics here. Maybe i missed them.


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

OK... Here is the witch.


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

And here is Pumpkin Scarecrow


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

grimreaper1962 said:


> View attachment 111492
> OK... Here is the witch.



Ive always liked this witch. Yours looks to be in pretty good condition too.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

grim, i love her. i've seen her before, but she is not one i own, although i would love to score her. oh boy, your pumpkin one is sweet too. both of them are in great shape. i really want to score a pumpkin one this year. you are lucky to own those.


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> grim, i love her. i've seen her before, but she is not one i own, although i would love to score her. oh boy, your pumpkin one is sweet too. both of them are in great shape. i really want to score a pumpkin one this year. you are lucky to own those.


hallorenescene,
I picked both of these up at a ST.Vinnies thrift store about 3 years ago for less than $25.00. One was $14.99 the other $9.99


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that's very good. brand new just the one would have cost more than that alone.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

my newest blow mold find


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Just got this blow mold & this night light from http://www.americansale.com


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> my newest blow mold find


Boo-tiful!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

rciag, a nice blow mold, and even the night light is blow mold quality. i love them both. 
thanks kittyvibe, i like how you worded the compliment


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I love seeing everyone's blowmolds!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey Mister Crow is Mr. Gris gonna unleash the blow molds soon? Yes soon Mr. Gris Will unleash the blow molds we just need to be patient Bert He has nearly doubled his collection this year. WAWAWAWAWA! I'm currently processing my new yard sale molds for 2012 new thread in 2 weeks!


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

wow!! That's quite a collection! Love the skull


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so i'm looking for the 2012 blow mold thread, but guess this is the latest. so here is my newest blow mold score...








wow gris, the crow and the turtle are great finds. you know, you keep talking about you have no more room for new ones, you could always sell off some of your duplicates to make room for non duplicates. i wonder how a blow mold sale would go over if you advertised. you have a lot of duplicates, you could have a pretty nice sale, and still have plenty left over. if i saw a sale for blow molds in my area, i'd be there. it'd be like eye candy. just a thought


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> so i'm looking for the 2012 blow mold thread, but guess this is the latest. so here is my newest blow mold score...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Halo that is a great witch!! I will start the new thread Sept when I pull out the entire collection. I do actually trade sell or donate alot of my doubles, I gave a Frank away last month to a family in need of some holiday spirit. The ones I sell help fund the haunt.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> so i'm looking for the 2012 blow mold thread, but guess this is the latest. so here is my newest blow mold score...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I seen her at Menard's this year.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yep you did halloween fan, that's where i got her. $24.00, and i love her.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2012)

Hallo that really is a great new price! Online people pay double


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

love your new avatar gris. 
thanks, i usually don't pay that much, but hey, it is new, and i really wanted her. she was there last year too, but sold out real fast, i had hoped i would find her at a garage sale this year, but no luck. they only had 4 of them this year. so, i just splurged and bought her. she is really a good sized one.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

MY BLOW MOLD EMPIRE HAS JUST EXPANDED BY 3!! From Target online with only $9 shipping!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

rciag, those are awesome props. you could post them in the blow mold thread too.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I got my 3 new kids yesterday!! I'm gonna get all the newest acquisitions from this year together & take a big family portrait of them all!.

My one cat Augie LOOOOOVES boxes & he cried at the carport door for 5 minutes because we didn't bring the boxes in, we just took them outta the boxes on the carport. He was so upset we didn't bring them in for him to "approve." I eventually caved & brought one of 'em inside for him to climb all over.


----------



## KenVP (Nov 2, 2009)

Going to be spray painting a bunch of our pumkins from orange to white and black for this year.. Will take some before & after shots


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

rciag, looking forward to your family portrait.
ken, before and afters are awesome


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Got all the plastic outdoor kids out! This isn't where they're all staying but I needed a family portrait of them all. I still need to get a light for the ghost on the rock but I may put him inside. I have inside blow molds too but they also need lights. So tonite we're off to Walmart for such things.

The ghost on the rock was all white but I thought the rock should be rock colored so I painted it. I also literally just repainted bits of the witch. Her cauldron says "Trick or Treat" & you couldn't see it so I painted that white, gave the cat & bat on it some white teeth & pink noses & ears & I gave her some grey hair then top coated it. I've put them all in their places & leave the extension cording crap to the husband.

Click to embiggen!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

And after hauling all of them out I suddenly realized why people like inflatables, you can fit 3 times as many in smaller space & they're not nearly as heavy!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

rciag, you have a lot of nice molds there. and i like the way the ghost came out on the rock. they had 2 of those ghosts at good will today for $5.00 each. i passed them up because i already have one. shortly after i looked at them, a lady snatched both of them up.


----------



## Mandy Letmethink (Feb 21, 2013)

I am SOO jealous. Love them. Can I have them?


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> The ghost on the rock was all white but I thought the rock should be rock colored so I painted it.


Brilliant! Looks so much better that way! LOL I have to remember to do mine when I pull them all out this year.


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Oct 21, 2012)

There's a family in my neighborhood that collects blow molds for Halloween, Christmas and Easter. They must have a separate storage space for these things because their yard is totally filled with them. There's no rhyme or reason to their displays, but the sheer number they have is amazing. I love the kitschy vintage feel of them. Plus you can see their yard from a mile away. lol


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Helena Handbasket said:


> There's a family in my neighborhood that collects blow molds for Halloween, Christmas and Easter. They must have a separate storage space for these things because their yard is totally filled with them. There's no rhyme or reason to their displays, but the sheer number they have is amazing. I love the kitschy vintage feel of them. Plus you can see their yard from a mile away. lol


I agree with Helena!! (wink) (big grin)


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Oct 21, 2012)

I found my pics of that house in my neighborhood:


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

helena, that is a fantastic lot of blow molds. now check out hilda, hermey, and gris. i think you will be blown away. also, we have a blow mold social group, everyone is welcome to join. hope to see you there. and by the way, do you have blow molds?


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Oct 21, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> helena, that is a fantastic lot of blow molds. now check out hilda, hermey, and gris. i think you will be blown away. also, we have a blow mold social group, everyone is welcome to join. hope to see you there. and by the way, do you have blow molds?


I don't, but I like them. I might have to start collecting!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2013)

Just a quick Hello while I had a second to actually look at the forum  The plastic family has grown over the last two years since this thread in fact I have moved and now live up in the country as of the last month. They all made it up but I did sell a good chunk prior to the photos I have here. These were just my "Family Photos" right before filling 2 of the 20ft Uhauls to the brim and transporting them to the new house. Take care all and I will try and stop by in the future later if life slows down!!! Happy Haunting!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Gris! You had to MOVE to find more space for the Blow Mold Collection?! YOU ARE AMAZING! Talk about dedication! 

But really - the drive to Ohio shouldn 't be too long. I'll have cookies and milk waiting. The storage shed out back will be open. (Lord knows there's no more room in the basement...) Just go ahead and unload all the figures right next to the horseman's horse and the tombstones. So good of you to bring the trucks to my house... You DO have my address, don't you?


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow. Now that is something to consider - moving with all those blowmolds! Congratulations on your new home, Gris. Glad you popped in to say hello.


----------



## His and Hearse (May 19, 2011)

I am jealous of all you folks! Very nice collections. I love blowmolds. Growing up in the 70s and 80s, most people decorated with cardboard die cuts and blowmolds, and that was about it. It really brings back so many memories to see a blowmold glowing at night- for any holiday. 

I only own 7 or 8 Halloween blowmolds, mainly due to storage space issues, but they are among my favorite Halloween decorations.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Blow-mold king!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

helena, blow molds are addictive. once you start, look out.
gris, glad you popped in to say hi. and thanks for posting your pics. as always, i'm in awe. good luck on settling in. moving is always a lot of work. and hope you have a large yard to display your babies.
cloak and dagger, helena, and his and hearse, would love to have all of you join our blow mold group. everyone is welcome to contribute


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Mr. Gris said:


> It is that time of year where I dig up all my yard sale finds to prep them for Halloween. After requests from many forum members here is a family photo of all the lost souls that will light my pumpkin patch this year. I believe 13 new blow molds came to the display and 20 plus new pumpkins. If anyone has blow molds in their display this year this is the place to show them off



you have this one? I saw it on goodwill auctions,made by empire? I know nothing about them!

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=14163506


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Gris your collection is crazy.........!!! WOW you have a ton totally awesome!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

this is an old thread. 2011, there is a newer thread 2013 up. kelloween, that is a nice witch. gris can tell you more about it.
crazy xmas, gris is amazing at finding them


----------

